
Boeing planes were missing safety features that would have cost airlines extra - occamschainsaw
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/21/18275928/boeing-plane-crashes-missing-safety-features-add-ons-extra-charge
======
erentz
Prior to now, this doesn’t seem like it would have been much of a fix. Pilots
would still have had to understand what is happening when this light went off:
that there is a system (MCAS) that is taking faulty input from the AoA and
pushing down the trim. And to fix it they need to cut the Stab Trim Runaway
switches and manually trim the aircraft. If this light had been available in
the two crashes would pilots have really understood what to do? Or would it
have just been more confusion? You might assume the faulty sensor was
inputting into autopilot, but you’d see autopilot is off, and you didn’t have
any idea there was this MCAS system enabled instead.

EDIT: now after the fact it’s a fine addition because every single 737 pilot
in the world is going to be acutely aware of this possible scenario now and to
cut the Stab Trim Runaway switches.

